# MySQL Fehlermeldung 1364



## Roland Deschain (25. Juli 2007)

Ich habe ein PHP-Script, das auf meinem Server problemlos läuft, bei einem anderen Server gibt es die MySQL-Fehlermeldung:

1364: Field 'xytext' doesn't have a default value

Das Feld ist aber vom Typ "text" und braucht m.E. keinen Default-Value...

Es ist eine MySQL 5er-Version, wo die Probleme auftauchen. Kann jemand helfen?!


----------



## Big-Tux (25. Juli 2007)

Poste doch mal den MySQL-String dann kann dir evtl. geholfen werden.


----------



## woni (25. Juli 2007)

Vorrübergehend kannst du das Problem lösen in dem du einen leeren String als Default Value zuweist.

Schau mal ob bei deiner MySQL Version der Strict Mode aktiviert ist, wenn ja deaktivieren, das wäre die zweite Möglichkeit.

Und ne dritte: Welche MySQL Version hast du genau, mach mal nen Update


----------



## Roland Deschain (25. Juli 2007)

Der genaue MySQL-String lautet:

INSERT INTO content (title,keywords,EditorID,inUseBy,lastupdate,body,attachments,type) VALUES ('titel','','1','1',NOW(),'text','eine.pdf','text')

Ich werde wonis Tipp mit dem Strict Mode mal ausprobieren. Und nebenbei die genaue MySQL-Version in Erfahrung bringen. Melde mich wieder.


----------



## Roland Deschain (26. Juli 2007)

Also, die MySQL-Version ist 5.2.1. 

Auf einem Server, wo es funktioniert, ist die Version 5.0.19 installiert - es wird daran also vermutlich nicht liegen.


----------

